# What is the ideal fender size for 28mm tire?



## Bike4Obama (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello people,

I have a Fuji Cross Pro that I'm using to commute. My tires are 28mm Continental Gatorskins. I was wondering what the ideal fender size would be? Should I go for the 35mm or 45mm fenders? Do larger (width, not circumference) fenders offer better protection from the wet? Or will the larger fender offer more room for ricochet and end up being worse?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd go as wide as you can fit through the seatstays. Wider fenders will allow more tire options in the future if you ever decide to run 32 or 35mm tires at no disadvantage in terms of coverage. Wider is better IMO.

singlecross


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

If I was never going to use a larger tire I would use the 35mm. If you think you might get larger tires at some point then get the 45mm.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I find 28's work fine with my 35mm fenders. Speaking of which, I have a brand spankin' new set of 28mm Conti Gatorskins sitting in my bike-shop. It's hard to put them on cause I appreciate the beauty and smell of fresh rubber


----------



## Bike4Obama (Nov 12, 2008)

*The ideal fender size*

Hey people, I decided to go straight to the source and I contacted the venerable experts at Planet Bike. I asked whether a 35mm or 45mm fender would offer more protection from wetness, given that the same circumference of the fender is protected. Their recommendation was to go with a smaller width fender. Apparently "The side to side wrap of the fender will be closer to the tyre and therefore prevent more of the "out the side" splatter."

There you have it folks. This would be the end of my dilemma, however upon thinking about the issue further, there is a chance I will install knobby tires during the winter if I move to a colder climate next year for medical school. As a result, I decided to go with the 45mm fender.

So I guess the moral of the story is that you should go as snug as possible - if you're sure you're not going to be getting bigger tires.

By the way, I have to also mention how professional and friendly Planet Bike was with my question. I received a same day response to the question and they worked with me when I requested to swap a set of speedez fenders for their hardcore fenders. They're really a great group of people and I will be sending my business their way whenever possible from now on. Not to sound too much like a commercial, but they also donate 25% of their profits to bicycle advocacy. That's a good thing.....


----------

